# Pork Loin Back Ribs w/ QView - Pic Heavy



## whittling chip (Apr 8, 2012)

I cooked this on a horizontal New Braunfels smoker. The ribs were as thick as beef ribs so I opted for the 3-2-1 method. I probably should have done the 2-2-1 method but the racks were so thick I thought I’d let them smoke an extra hour. 

I started the smoker with Kingsford charcoal but used Char-Broil lump Mesquite for three hours for flavor. The smoker ran a consistent 225° all day long.

  

I started with mustard. Next I added Jeff’s rub . I let it set until it got “wet”.







I flipped them over and did the other side. The crown is up. That’s the way I’ll place it on the smoker.

  








  

I didn’t open the lid for 3 hours. Here’s what it looked like when I did open the lid.

Not much juice is leaving the racks.

  








  

My wife mixed a 4 oz. apple sauce cup with 4 oz. of water and poured a small amount on the foil. Then we put the racks on the foil and made a tent so I didn’t mess up the bark.

  








  

The racks were on for the next two hours at 210 F. 








  

Here’s what it looked like after two hours wrapped. A little warmer than I hoped.








  

Here’s the shot of the other rack. Nice pull-back!








  

We remove the foil and dropped them back on the grill. Here they are an hour later after I unwrapped them. Notice the juice in the tray below!








  

We brought them inside and checked the temp one more time. 








  

Sliced for a Qview!








  

Plate it up, let’s eat!








Thanks for looking!


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 11, 2012)

Bump


----------



## eth555 (Apr 11, 2012)

They look good!   mmmmmm Ribs!!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 11, 2012)

How did I miss this! You had me with Loin Backs...I love LBR's...they're my all-time favorite, and it seems you can't go wrong with that meaty cut of pork rib. They're like a mini bone-in chop, only the texture and flavor is much better, IMHO.

I never tried taking temps on mine, which is kinda surprising, due to the experimenter in me. I just go by shrinkage/pull-back, and slab bend-test for foil-up time, then more pull-back for foiled before the open grate finish.

BTW, 3-2-1 is pretty close for really tender LBRs as well as spares...they are every bit as thick, though I often go 4-2-1 for the heaviest slabs of spares (over 5.25-5.5 lbs untrimmed).

You did 'em justice! Nice smoke!

Eric


----------



## jp61 (Apr 11, 2012)

I new I should have went to bed. I didn't eat dinner tonight, too busy taking apart and cleaning my food slicer. So this is the first thing I look at on SMF.... boy, I could sure polish off some of them bones right now. Nice job Whittling Chip, they look great!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 11, 2012)

Those came out really nice - congrats


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks Great!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 12, 2012)

Great looking ribs!


----------



## alelover (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice meaty ribs with great color. I bet they were delish.


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks all! I had never cooked loin back ribs before. They were really fantastic! The amount of meat is incredile when you are use to the regular BB's. I'll definetly have the wife keep and eye out for these in the future. They seem to be the "filet mignon" of pork ribs. REALLY TASTY!

Since I bought the Therma-K Plus thermometer I "poke" everything!

Thanks again,

WC


----------



## big sexy (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## johnnie walker (Apr 13, 2012)

Whittling Chip, those ribs turned out great.


----------



## danbono (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi All

Newbee here. What is the difference between the Baby Back's & Back Loin? I was under the impression that they were same cut?

Thanks Dan


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 13, 2012)

DanBono said:


> Hi All
> 
> Newbee here. What is the difference between the Baby Back's & Back Loin? I was under the impression that they were same cut?
> 
> Thanks Dan


BB's are smaller, thinner ribs, preferred by higher-end eateries if they serve pork ribs. These are top of the list for price per pound.

Personally, I prefer LBR's over BB's, as the BB's seem to have a lot of bone by volume/weight. BB's and LBR's are both good eating, just quite a bit less coin for LBR's.

LBR's are a much thicker slab, usually just a bit longer bone (wider slab) and probably not served very often in eateries. Price per pound is usually very good compared to either BB's or Spare Ribs for quality and quantity of meat vs bone and fat, IMHO.

Best prices lately in our area: 1.97/lb for spares, last week was 2.67/lb, BB's are 5.49/lb, LBR's are 2.99-3.29/lb. BTW, these have all gone up a bit in the past several months, along with everything else you buy.

(prices based on what we see around here in N/E and Central Wyoming...price differences between the cuts may vary by region)

Eric


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 13, 2012)

Forluvofsmoke...your're dead on.

I paid $3.99/lb but they were well worth it. They were Hormel brand, I don't know where my wife picked them up but I can't say enough about them. The LBR's were very lean but extremely juicy after a 3-2-1. These weren't fall off the bone, they were "bite in" but you didn't have to "pull". Great texture. I just can't say enough! I'm having these again!

"Honey, go get me some more"!

Thanks for the kind comments and if you haven't ever tried them, "Geeetter Done"!

WC


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Very nice indeed........


----------

